# Moving to NE Florida coast



## ZaneD

It looks like an opportunity has come up for my girlfriend and I to move down from Virginia, and I’m hoping for some input to help us narrow down exactly where we end up. We both have job opportunities in both Daytona and Jacksonville, so I’m looking to get a house somewhere between the two depending on where we end up taking jobs.

So far saint Augustine and Ormond Beach are looking like my favorite areas, I really like the little town of Flagler beach but it doesn’t look like many houses for sale in our price range there. I think I’m a little leery of Jacksonville because it feels like city living to me and I’d like to avoid that. What’s everyone’s opinion?


----------



## Brett

Don't live on a barrier island.
Don't buy in a flood zone.
Stay west of the storm surge line.
No frame homes, find cbs construction.
30 minute drive max from work.
Decide where to work then find the house.


----------



## MAK

We just moved to Flagler Beach in Jan. We love it. Friendly people and the small town feel. Weekends can get hectic at certain times of the year but without the high rise condos it can’t get too bad. Got a place on a canal that is walking distance to beach. 
Now if I could just get past one problem after another with the boat...


----------



## Ethan_W

Where ever you decide to move you’ll have good year round fishing a short drive away, always a plus! Any of those areas are a good choice. I agree with above though, find out where your job is taking you then plan around that.


----------



## ZaneD

MAK said:


> We just moved to Flagler Beach in Jan. We love it. Friendly people and the small town feel. Weekends can get hectic at certain times of the year but without the high rise condos it can’t get too bad. Got a place on a canal that is walking distance to beach.
> Now if I could just get past one problem after another with the boat...


Yeah I really enjoyed my visit to Flagler, and everywhere I went in the area I was surprised at how nice the people were. I’m used to going to beaches where the locals give the cold shoulder to tourists.


----------



## Jared D

I am north of Jax (Amelia IS) and like it up here, but my buddy is in St. Aug and I love it there. Water is clearer (not as much tannin in it as what we get in my area), water stays warm enough for occasional snook, and you get nice flood tides. Also some mangroves trees heading south of downtown.
Both Flagler and St Aug have a lot of fishing pressure. 

The biggest tip I would give is that you would probably want to be a bit farther north if you're splitting distance between Jax and Daytona. Traffic going north from St. Aug into Jax is horrendous now. I don't frequently travel S. towards Daytona during rush hour, but would guess it is not as bad since it is not as large... could be wrong... but I would at least kick that around.


----------



## RSC

Brett said:


> Don't live on a barrier island.
> Don't buy in a flood zone.
> Stay west of the storm surge line.
> No frame homes, find cbs construction.
> 30 minute drive max from work.
> Decide where to work then find the house.


Excellent advice


----------



## RSC

Check out palm Coast / I did and love it / moved from Outer Banks 3 years ago.


----------



## Robert_Baltean

I grew up in Jax and currently live in St. Augustine. Just something to consider, you're talking about two different ecosystems. Jax has increadible fishing but dirty water and oysters. You can pretty much pole right on top of a fish. South St. Augustine has clearer water, still oysters, but mangrove lined shoreline. Fish are easier to spook. 

However, being right in the middle of both is an advantage. Best of both worlds.


----------



## ZaneD

Just a quick update in case anyone cares.... We got a house in Ormond in the Tanglewood neighborhood across from the Lowe's. I'm excited to check out and fish the area, the neighborhood has a boat ramp on the Tomoka river so that'll probably be one of the first areas I explore. I'll be moved in by early June, let me know if anyone in the area needs someone to push them around for a day.


----------



## MAK

ZaneD said:


> Just a quick update in case anyone cares.... We got a house in Ormond in the Tanglewood neighborhood across from the Lowe's. I'm excited to check out and fish the area, the neighborhood has a boat ramp on the Tomoka river so that'll probably be one of the first areas I explore. I'll be moved in by early June, let me know if anyone in the area needs someone to push them around for a day.


Welcome to the neighborhood. Ormond Beach seems like a nice place. That’s about 8-10 miles south of our house. We are in south Flagler Beach on a canal. Moved here in Jan. I’ve only had the boat out twice fishing since we bought it and I finally got all the bugs worked out. Motoring down to fish the Tomoka area has been on my list. Maybe we can get together and do some fishing after you get settled. Or your welcome to give me a yell anytime before you get settled with your boat. As long as you aren’t expecting someone who really knows what they are doing.... I can already see it’s going to take me a while to figure out the fishing around here


----------



## RSC

Robert_Baltean said:


> I grew up in Jax and currently live in St. Augustine. Just something to consider, you're talking about two different ecosystems. Jax has increadible fishing but dirty water and oysters. You can pretty much pole right on top of a fish. South St. Augustine has clearer water, still oysters, but mangrove lined shoreline. Fish are easier to spook.
> 
> However, being right in the middle of both is an advantage. Best of both worlds.





ZaneD said:


> Just a quick update in case anyone cares.... We got a house in Ormond in the Tanglewood neighborhood across from the Lowe's. I'm excited to check out and fish the area, the neighborhood has a boat ramp on the Tomoka river so that'll probably be one of the first areas I explore. I'll be moved in by early June, let me know if anyone in the area needs someone to push them around for a day.


)
Great move, if you need a hand for a day let me know, live in Palm Coast, fish out of Flagler a lot...


----------



## ZaneD

MAK said:


> Welcome to the neighborhood. Ormond Beach seems like a nice place. That’s about 8-10 miles south of our house. We are in south Flagler Beach on a canal. Moved here in Jan. I’ve only had the boat out twice fishing since we bought it and I finally got all the bugs worked out. Motoring down to fish the Tomoka area has been on my list. Maybe we can get together and do some fishing after you get settled. Or your welcome to give me a yell anytime before you get settled with your boat. As long as you aren’t expecting someone who really knows what they are doing.... I can already see it’s going to take me a while to figure out the fishing around here


Yeah that'll make two of us! I've fished north of you around Palm coast and had some success but have a lot to learn about the area. I haven't fished around Flagler or Ormond yet but those will be first on my list once I get moved in, both look like lots of potential from what I've been able to see. I'll be in touch, should be moved in by the first week of June.


----------



## ZaneD

RSC said:


> )
> Great move, if you need a hand for a day let me know, live in Palm Coast, fish out of Flagler a lot...


Thank you! I'll definitely get in touch once I get moved in the first part of june and we can set something up.


----------



## Robbie Goodwin

ZaneD said:


> It looks like an opportunity has come up for my girlfriend and I to move down from Virginia, and I’m hoping for some input to help us narrow down exactly where we end up. We both have job opportunities in both Daytona and Jacksonville, so I’m looking to get a house somewhere between the two depending on where we end up taking jobs.
> 
> So far saint Augustine and Ormond Beach are looking like my favorite areas, I really like the little town of Flagler beach but it doesn’t look like many houses for sale in our price range there. I think I’m a little leery of Jacksonville because it feels like city living to me and I’d like to avoid that. What’s everyone’s opinion?


I live in palm coast which is about 10 mins north of Flagler. Highly recommend checking out the area lots of nice quiet neighborhoods and great fishing. Not quite as fished out as the Flagler beach area and has flats, creeks, canals, matanzas inlet, and a boat ramp right off of A1A.


----------



## RSC

Robbie Goodwin said:


> I live in palm coast which is about 10 mins north of Flagler. Highly recommend checking out the area lots of nice quiet neighborhoods and great fishing. Not quite as fished out as the Flagler beach area and has flats, creeks, canals, matanzas inlet, and a boat ramp right off of A1A.





Robbie Goodwin said:


> I live in palm coast which is about 10 mins north of Flagler. Highly recommend checking out the area lots of nice quiet neighborhoods and great fishing. Not quite as fished out as the Flagler beach area and has flats, creeks, canals, matanzas inlet, and a boat ramp right off of A1A.


I moved from NC a few years ago to Palm Coast and Robbie is so correct...love it!


----------



## Fungfumassa

A lot of good fishing in that area and either direction N or S. Have a friend lives near that ramp. Get a skinny water boat and don't go out on the weekends!. you're close enough to where you can throw on the big piles of croakers too,( sayin you chase them into mud not the oysters) so you might have a second business opportunity come snook season. Fished out is a good term for the area. Fished out of from the weekender just dropped 5 hundo on some fishin string kooks I do believe. Local knowledge wins all. 
Im a South Daytona guy, ( smashed in-between Daytona proper and port Orange). Its not pretty water most of the time, but you can definitely produce with tactics and timing.


----------

